# Etapa de Potencia Gallien Krueger 400RB Quema resistencias



## Luqqas (May 28, 2011)

Hola. Buenas tardes. 

Resulta que me construi el Pre del Gallien Krueger que habia posteado *ricardodeni* y satisfecho con el Pre, fui por la etapa de potencia, asi completaba el cabezal entero del GK 400RB.

Construi la potencia siguiendo exactamente el esquema y pcb del manual original. Una vez construido, lo probe con una fuente de alimentacion que me daba la mitad de la potencia de lo que deberia darme el transformador original. Esta fuente era con proteccion, es decir, si habia un corto en la placa o algun problema, saltaba y no me quemaba los componentes. Entonces la probe y con un amigo ingeniero con un osciloscopio la chequeamos. Todo estaba muy bien, el preset regulaba y para la potencia que la estabamos probando estaba bien. Me dijo: "para mi ya esta, metele con el trafo".

El problema vino cuando la probe con el transformador que era mi intencion utilizar definitivamente. Es un transformador 35+35 en alterna, que multiplicado por 1.4142 -1 me da unos 49V, es decir que me da unos 10V menos que los 60+60 que lleva la potencia.

Me quemo 2 resistencias y 3 transistores.

Leyendo en el foro encontre que los transistores MJ podrian ser truchos y deduzco que de ahi se queman.

¿Alguna sugerencia y/o ayuda?
Adjunto el esquema:


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2011)

Al parecer si se trata de transistores truchos, te sugiero que antes de montar en el ampli, pruebes los transistores. Yo hago una prueba muy sencilla. En el caso de los NPN, coloco el +Vcc del ampli al colector, la base la conecto al emisor por medio de una resistencia de 100Ω y mido con cuantos voltios hay en el emisor, de ser un buen transistor no deberia medir NADA, de lo contrario el transistor tiene fugas y por ende es trucho...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2011)

Che Rat , dale ponelo en el post de transistores truchos con un dibujito 

Saludos !


----------



## Luqqas (May 31, 2011)

Gracias Ratmayor!! Voy a proceder a realizar tu "tester" de transistores, cuando compre unos nuevos 

Pero, volveré con informacion y les cuento como me fue.


----------



## Luqqas (Jun 16, 2011)

Buenoa, al final eran los transistores truchos nomas. Compre los originales y no se quemo nada . De todas maneras, no logro hace que funcione... conecto la potencia sola a un parlante y le mande señal desde un mp3 para saber si la potencia funciona y me mete un "mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" bien fuerte. Tengo un drama ahi.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Rat , dale ponelo en el post de transistores truchos con un dibujito


Tengo un par de "super testers anti truchos"  a lo que tenga un tiempo los publico...


Luqqas dijo:


> Buenoa, al final eran los transistores truchos nomas. Compre los originales y no se quemo nada . De todas maneras, no logro hace que funcione... conecto la potencia sola a un parlante y le mande señal desde un mp3 para saber si la potencia funciona y me mete un "mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" bien fuerte. Tengo un drama ahi.


Me alegra que te haya ayudado, con respecto al "mmmmmmm" pueden ser 2 cosas, o el filtrado de la fuente está mal o bien tienes una falla en el aterramiento del circuito...


----------



## Luqqas (Jun 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Me alegra que te haya ayudado, con respecto al "mmmmmmm" pueden ser 2 cosas, o el filtrado de la fuente está mal o bien tienes una falla en el aterramiento del circuito...



¿Puede ser que este mal aterramiento me haya quemado un parlante cualquiera que use de prueba? Porque sospecho que lo queme al parlante que use.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2011)

Es probable, si hay mal aterramiento puede hacer que el ampli entregue todo su poder en forma de ruido y por ende dañe los parlantes, aunque es mas probable que se hayan dañado mientras probabas con transistores truchos...


----------



## BIGROCKER57 (Jul 30, 2011)

Luqqas, resolviste el problema? yo armé la potencia y funciona de primera, eso si, tropecé con el tema de los transistores truchos, los compré en boulogne sur mer y eran peor que falsos, los MJE 15031 que son npn los media y ma daban como pnp y pasaba toda la CC a la salida (45 V directos al parlante!!) cuando los cambié tuve cerca de 5 MV. Tambien encontré un defecto en la plaqueta, segui la entrada de la señal hasta el operacional, revisá el esquemático, falta conexión entre la R de 5,6 y la pata 2 del mismo, yo hice un puente y listo.
El problema lo tengo con el pre, ojo, suena perfecto pero le falta ganancia, no alcanza a alimentar bien la potencia, en cambio armé el Fender frontman y tiene una polenta de la hostia!
Saludos


----------



## Luqqas (Jul 31, 2011)

BIGROCKER57:

Solucione todo. Tuve que ir casa por casa de electronica en Congreso y mirarlos personalmente a los transistores de potencia porque llamaba por telefono y todos me decian "si, son originales" y cuando los veia, eran truchos. Consegui los ON y funcionaron perfectamente. 

Con los MJE15031 que compre en E.Liniers tambien me paso lo mismo, media la caida de tension y eran PNP.

No se que placa usaste vos, pero yo diseñe una y no tuve problemas con la R de 5K6.

El Pre me funciona excelente tambien. No tuve problemas con la ganancia. Ojo con el puente entre Send y Return en la placa de R.Deni y tambien, el 4053 y el FET del Pre son muy sensibles, como tambien los Zeners.

Saludos!


----------



## BIGROCKER57 (Jul 31, 2011)

Buenisimo Luqqas, el tema de los transistores truchos es determinante, perdés tiempo y billetes.
Yo usé la placa tal como salió posteada por R. Deni en "como hacer un amplificador para bajo electrico", salvo ese detalle y el problema con los transistores, la potencia anda de primera.

Con el pre voy a tener que laburar un poco mas, ver los zener o los operacionales, al post lo lei varias veces para que no se me escape ningun detalle, todos los valores de los componentes son los correctos.
Saludos


----------

